# Ok, What Am I Doing Wrong !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

My pseudo tubes are ~11.5 inches long, I'm drawing to ~42-44 inches, I'm shooting ammo that weighs 113 gr and I'm getting 179fps !!!!!! that is "PURE [email protected]" 3060 gave me 158fps with 158gr ammo whooooooo I'm scared ! This is with 2050 and 3060 pseudo tapers at 1;1, light pouches !!! The 1842's with the same ammo gave me 168fps. Yes I know more efficient, but I don't care, I'll take the extra speed

*BTW:* The reason I'm not shooting at 48 Inches is because even at 11.5" static length the tubes just stop stretching, it feels as I'm at the end and they will snap if I go further.!

Everywhere I see on these forums and others much better velocities with this weight and more, using tubes with shorter draw lengths and much shorter static lengths *What's going on?*

I expect with 113 gr ammo to get in the 225-245fps at least !!! ....... I expect about 200fps with the heavier because I have seen videos of folks on this forum getting it, some with shorter draws using tubes and heavier ammo.

These readings were taken indoors with two separate chronographs, I'm at the height of frustration !

wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Is it cold indoors?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Byudzai said:


> Is it cold indoors?


Yes it was, but I put the slings in the office for a while before I shot. The other thing is I'm shooting indoors in a small archery testing range, and I don't have the room to move my sling hand and flip in an active motion like I normally do, that could have a part in this also.

When I get home I will see if I can find an area for chronographing, my yard is very small and houses and streets all around, but I need a place to test.

wll


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

1) cold weather affects performance. summer will get you better results

2) you have to make them to max out at your draw length

3) your ruining it for yourself. forget about treating your slingshot like a

firearm . . . just band them up and shoot. all the over thinking is taking over

the fun you should be having. you will learn more if you dont think about it.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

this is wonderful advice. ballistics is fun but who cares? accuracy is what matters.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> 1) cold weather affects performance. summer will get you better results
> 
> 2) you have to make them to max out at your draw length
> 
> ...


I think you may be very correct. Thank you for the walk back to reality 

wll


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

Imperial said:


> 1) cold weather affects performance. summer will get you better results
> 
> 2) you have to make them to max out at your draw length
> 
> ...


 what he said -------------- basing all your out comes on speed and a chronograph will drive one crazy . went through the same thing developing some hand gun reloads one time . accuracy is more important anyway ....frank


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

slinging is about the journey not the destination that's how i look at it,maybe i'm wrong


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

wll said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > 1) cold weather affects performance. summer will get you better results
> ...


we all get one at one time or another . . .


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Imperial said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Imperial said:
> ...


LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> My pseudo tubes are ~11.5 inches long, I'm drawing to ~42-44 inches, I'm shooting ammo that weighs 113 gr and I'm getting 179fps !!!!!! that is "PURE [email protected]" 3060 gave me 158fps with 158gr ammo whooooooo I'm scared ! This is with 2050 and 3060 pseudo tapers at 1;1, light pouches !!! The 1842's with the same ammo gave me 168fps. Yes I know more efficient, but I don't care, I'll take the extra speed
> 
> *BTW:* The reason I'm not shooting at 48 Inches is because even at 11.5" static length the tubes just stop stretching, it feels as I'm at the end and they will snap if I go further.!
> 
> ...


My friend, you remind me of my archery buddy. Whatever his "project" is, like learning to play the keyboard, he over-analyzes everything to the point that he is not able to relax and enjoy that which he has comprehended to date. He is his own impediment to progress and further enjoyment, but doesn't realize it.

Please, do yourself a favor, slow down, take a nice long breath and think of slingshooting as an enjoyable hobby and quest, not a chore.

I guarantee you that all the answers to your questions have been answered on the SSF over the years, so just enjoy using the search function and stop knocking your head against the wall. Keyword "enjoy!"

Happy Holidays,

Mike


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

THWACK! said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > My pseudo tubes are ~11.5 inches long, I'm drawing to ~42-44 inches, I'm shooting ammo that weighs 113 gr and I'm getting 179fps !!!!!! that is "PURE [email protected]" 3060 gave me 158fps with 158gr ammo whooooooo I'm scared ! This is with 2050 and 3060 pseudo tapers at 1;1, light pouches !!! The 1842's with the same ammo gave me 168fps. Yes I know more efficient, but I don't care, I'll take the extra speed
> ...


Thanks buddy.

wll


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

If you are holding for a long time at full draw, you will never see the velocity others may be achieving with similar setups.... especially in cool weather.

I see a lot of folks who come from the compound archery background hang out at full draw for an eternity, aiming and aiming and re aiming. By the time the shot is let off, all the stored heat within the bands from the draw stroke has dissipated and the bands retract more slowly to their relaxed state.

Rubber retracts to its relaxed state much quicker warm and cools off very quickly. Folks who generate big numbers as it regards FPS generally have a very fast and fluid shooting style, and in cool weather it makes all the more difference.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Simple Shot said:


> If you are holding for a long time at full draw, you will never see the velocity others may be achieving with similar setups.... especially in cool weather.
> 
> I see a lot of folks who come from the compound archery background hang out at full draw for an eternity, aiming and aiming and re aiming. By the time the shot is let off, all the stored heat within the bands from the draw stroke has dissipated and the bands retract more slowly to their relaxed state.
> 
> Rubber retracts to its relaxed state much quicker warm and cools off very quickly. Folks who generate big numbers as it regards FPS generally have a very fast and fluid shooting style, and in cool weather it makes all the more difference.


My slingshot shooting style Is pretty quick. I actually aim before I start to draw, and keep aiming till I release. My HOLD is probably a second if that long, the motion is really almost a push pull method, with the fork hand pushing the forks toward the target upon release.

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Simple Shot said:


> If you are holding for a long time at full draw, you will never see the velocity others may be achieving with similar setups.... especially in cool weather.
> 
> I see a lot of folks who come from the compound archery background hang out at full draw for an eternity, aiming and aiming and re aiming. By the time the shot is let off, all the stored heat within the bands from the draw stroke has dissipated and the bands retract more slowly to their relaxed state.
> 
> Rubber retracts to its relaxed state much quicker warm and cools off very quickly. Folks who generate big numbers as it regards FPS generally have a very fast and fluid shooting style, and in cool weather it makes all the more difference.


I shoot mostly recurve bow. Because there is no "let off" on a recurve bow, as compared to a compound bow, the archer's muscles are constantly under strain from the drawn bowstring, until the archer releases the string. Hence, unless one is shooting a very light poundage (as in "power") bow, a recurve archer will not hold anywhere as long as a compound archer who can, literally, take his/her time, relatively speaking, because the compound archer's muscles aren't being fatigued holding back the bowstring. I've always thought of slingshooting as being a first cousin to archery because of the similarities. But as you noted, the difference is in the rubber and how it reacts to heat absorbsion and dissipation - if the pouch is held too long in the drawn position, the rubber loses it's stored up heat and therefore loses it's energy, compared to a realtively quicker release. I've seen many compound archers at my archery club who have never shot a recurve and admit that they would probably not shoot a recurve well at all, having been spoiled with a "let off" and adjustable sights, etc. . Being technology limited, by choice, recurve shooters must depend on the strict and consistent application of the components of "form" to be successful. A recurve shooter, having such a solid foundation, can easily shoot compounds, if he desires to mess with allen wrenches, adjusting this or that, or constant upgrading of equipment to supposedly shoot more accurately, but most recurve archers rather just enjoy shooting arrows - that's what it's all about - enjoyment. That brings us full circle to the OP's question - basically, if one wants to fully enjoy the hobby, as in any other hobby, one must understand the basics, equipment and theory, and practice them. One should ask questions of respected, experienced persons, yes, and heed the advice, but one should be out shooting and enjoying more than nitpicking every little detail - like the compound shooters spending much

downtime adjusting or upgrading their bow's equipment. I can think about the if's , and's and but's of slingshooting all day, but speaking for myself and I'm sure many others, I'd rather be spending my time outside hearing the THWACK! of cans being shot.

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it. :wave: :wave: :wave:

THWACK!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

This is all good advice......

I know very little about tubes, but it seems to me your's are cut too long for your draw.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> This is all good advice......
> 
> I know very little about tubes, but it seems to me your's are cut too long for your draw.


Yes, I could not get a long draw out of them I wanted but still had about 3 extra inches of tube length and tube weight .... I made those changes today ;- )

For me, I'm thinking ~9 inch's of static length is all I'll need for a 38-42" draw !

wll


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Up here in Alaska my slingshot chrony tests are a lot slower then EVERYBODY elses chrony test. I just have to live with it though. It doesn't make a difference with hunting though, I just use heavier ammo and pshh no problem. I'm always shooting cold, I've never seen anything faster than 268 fps on my chrony and that was with super tapered flatbands and 3/8 steel so climate has a big effect on velocity performance so I just hit em hard and hit em heavy .45 cal lead and up


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Did a little testing today, it was very cold and hazy and my chony was not working properly so I called it a day.

The more I test the more I like 2050 and 3060 pseudos at ~9 inches static length at about 1:1 ratio (38-42draw) with 1745 very close behind. My ammo weight for hunting is 113-145gr. Shot some 1842 and was not that impressed, but I must give it a fair chance. I use the 1745 pseudos for ammo that weighs around 88gr. (5/8"-16mm marbles, 3/8 lead and 3/4" Jaw Breakers)

Got finger slaps today, maybe because of the cold, I don't know, will go again tomorrow.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well went out again today, shot 2050's, 3060's and 1842's, all pseudo configuration and all shooting 113gr egg weights.

The weather was 55 deg.

Static length is about 9 inches at 1;1 configuration

Draw is about 38-42 (42 if I'm lucky)"

2050's were shooting at ~210fps

1842's were shooting at ~189fps

3060's were shooting ~200fps ..... but had some good finger slap, it needs more ammo weight, not using its full energy potential !

Kent's 1/4od x .031w was shooting 155fps .... this was the last of this stuff, horrible !

107 Pseudos on Baby Crappy was about 169fps ... not to bad, considering I need to make the loops smaller to extend the static length so I can stretch out the draw a bit (got finger slap) ....... I'm starting to love Baby Crappy ;- )

In general I was pretty happy today ... still don't know what tubes to keep, I like the 2050's a lot and the 3060's a close second for heavier stuff. Still working on to keep the 1745 or 1842, it is a tough decision, I do like the little extra durability of the 1745 and that is something I very seriously look at but the 1842's were sending out ~84gr Jaw Breakers with some power for sure and were 11fps under the 3060 tubes shooting 113gr leads. The contest between the 1745 and 1842 is for ammo in the 88gr range !

Next trip out I'm shooting 9/16 steal to see how they do with the 2050's and 3060's at about 184grs. I'm seriously considering 3/8 egg sinkers that weigh in at 158grs and should offer the 3060 and maybe the 2050 a good compromise for ammo weight, and ammo speed for tube configuration.

I really like the tubes as they are tough, last a long time and are pretty quite. For "MY USE" they seem to work out, yes I would want more speed, but I think the 210-230fps (using 113gr, depending on temperature) is what I will have to deal with.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out again with my Dankung with 3060's and my Stealth Fighter with 2050's ---- shooting 9/16 steel at 184grs, all lengths the same as the above post.

2050's shot at 186fps

3060 tubes came in at 180fps

The difference in slingshots may make the difference as I get more whip and push out of the Stealth Fighter than the Dankung. I did not get the finger slap as I got this am.

That translates to about 3fps more for the 184gr steel and about 10,000 more momentum units.

More testing to come ;- )

wll


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

It's not just about the equipment, you want to increase your draw length over time as you shoot, this takes time and patience, and you need to make sure you don't hold the bands too long as you aim, the energy will dissipate the longer you pause to aim, try to work on your quick release, With the light steel, light bands with a longer drawn and quick release will get you better speed


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just gassed up a Stealth Fighter with cuffed and double constrictor tied 3060's, a couple of 3/8oz egg weights, courting a Superpouch..... Here she is:









She is one part of my elite fighting forces team in my "Elastomeric Retracting Propulsion System" ---- meaning it's a slingshot in layman's terms ;- )

wll


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Remember, try to develop a longer draw over time, and work on your quick aim/release


----------

